# Vote's list of "RELIABLE SEED BANKS"!



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 13, 2006)

These are the seed banks I have purchased from at least three times and recieved what I ordered, and in a timely manner. The top two have RollItUp's Golden Seed of approval for being highly reliable seed banks to order from! Prices do vary from Low to high prices, but what the hey I recieved what I ordered, and in a timely manner. World Wide Delivery, including the USA!

*Vote's Top Ten Seed Banks*

1. Nirvana Shop 

2. MARIJUANA seeds CANNABIS Seeds GOLDENSEED 

3. PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ] 

4. Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online 

5. Cannabis Seeds

6. AceSeeds 

7. Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique 

8. https://www.uk420store.com

9. Marijuana Seeds, Cannabis Seeds Online

10. Marijuana Seeds (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide - (All seeds are
shipped by Kindseed.com. Once there click on a seed company name on
the left side of the page, then select seed, proceed to check-out, and purchase).


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 14, 2006)

#1 & #2 have my vote


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry to be a pain but link #2 doesnt work


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 14, 2006)

nongreenthumb said:


> sorry to be a pain but link #2 doesnt work


Thank you! All fixed now!


----------



## Widow Maker (Dec 14, 2006)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> Thank you! All fixed now!


Ship to the US right?

Thanks for the collection. #11's link is misleading. I couldnt find any pot anywhere on the site. just for search engines I guess.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 14, 2006)

~ All deliver world wide, including the USA! I'm in Colorado! ~


----------



## Blacky (Dec 15, 2006)

#4.....highgrade's superstrains are awsome. Also seed boutique


----------



## straightkillah1 (Dec 27, 2006)

any feedback on everyonedoesit.com? they have a lot of dif strains id like to try like strawberry cough, and some blueberry. anyone know if they are reliable?


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 27, 2006)

straightkillah1 said:


> any feedback on everyonedoesit.com? they have a lot of dif strains id like to try like strawberry cough, and some blueberry. anyone know if they are reliable?


I have never ordered from these people. After viewing their web site and all information pertaining to sale and distribution I would not give them a try. But that's me! 

I don't think they would go pissing off customers by not delivering their products. It's obvious that their in the business to make money, not to lose it. But my concern would be the type of company they are and the packaging they send it in. A company like that will more than likely ship it under their name. My opinion would be that "Customs" knows about this company and their types of shipments. So beware!!!


----------



## potroast (Dec 28, 2006)

Our friend, Greenman, has been taking reports from seed buyers for years, and compiling them with his rating system. Check him out:

Green man's Seedbank Update


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 28, 2006)

potroast said:


> Our friend, Greenman, has been taking reports from seed buyers for years, and compiling them with his rating system. Check him out:
> 
> Green man's Seedbank Update


Nice post, thanks!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Dec 28, 2006)

Which is best for shipping to canada?


----------



## vandewalle (Dec 28, 2006)

so vote...you live in colorado, and you have bought from nirvana seeds, how do you pay for it, and if you use a credit card is it safe? how are they shipped to you? thanks a lot vote.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 28, 2006)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Which is best for shipping to canada?


 #1, #2, #4 and #10


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 28, 2006)

vandewalle said:


> so vote...you live in colorado, and you have bought from nirvana seeds, how do you pay for it, and if you use a credit card is it safe? how are they shipped to you? thanks a lot vote.


Nirvana I used my Master Card.

Depends on the seed bank. Not all take credit cards. I do use my credit cards to purchase seeds. I have yet to have any problems, but keep in mind it's harder for the seed banks to destroy credit card info that has been placed on someone elses server. It's really best to send money orders or cash because this info gets destroyed! Also on one last note, it is extremely hard for the US Feds to get a search warrent for someones server in another country, hell for all that matters, it's hard for them to do that here in the USA!


----------



## 420penguin (Dec 28, 2006)

I used greenman's references to choose my seed bank a few years ago. It's been a long time so I don't remember who I ordered from. What I can tell you is that it arrived promptly, correctly packaged and nicely anonymous. Of the seeds that I started all of them germinated. 

Unfortunately at that time I was too cheap to pay what it takes to really raise a crop and all 4 croaked. 

Anyhow, Greenman's ref's seem pretty cool. And if you like this web site, it seems like Nirvana is sponsoring us a bit at the moment.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Dec 28, 2006)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> #1, #2, #4 and #10


Thanx Vote!


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Jan 2, 2007)

does anybody in the U.S.A have any experience with #3 planet skunk?


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 10, 2007)

Sagarmatha Seeds *..matanuska Tundra is this a legit site i want 2 get these seeds so bad dont even mind payin 110 pound sterling 4 them if there legit?*


----------



## hi420 (Jan 14, 2007)

ah im gonna try ordering off of #1 and #4 thanks for the post


----------



## Mark24688m (Jan 15, 2007)

what about dr. chronic?


----------



## youngace816 (Jan 17, 2007)

good look on the sites list...

i'm checking some out now as we speak...

when me and my bro get our spot we're going to get serious about growing, well at least i am...

but not to sell, just to keep us good...


----------



## Mark24688m (Jan 18, 2007)

bump...so has anybody ever used "dr. chronic"? are they reliable? hows the shipping?


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 22, 2007)

I used weedfarmer. I got my package 10 days after mailing money. They were their to let me know when my money arrived and led me along the way. When I do order again I think I will be going through them again. PLus their prices are great.


----------



## sum0 (Jan 27, 2007)

Cannabis Seeds (Marijuana Seeds) Supplier - Top quality Dutch Seeds PWNS! u should shop there


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 29, 2007)

UK420 has the best seedbank personal dispatch never ad a problem ?
Price's match other's?

second would be gypsy for price But nirvana's own shop is not that good

But other good seedbanks Ive used are?
EverybodyDoesIT.Com Online Cannabis and Marijuana Pipe Bong Seed Paraphenalia Stockist Retailer
ciaseedbank{hemp in avlon}


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 29, 2007)

sum0 said:


> Cannabis Seeds (Marijuana Seeds) Supplier - Top quality Dutch Seeds PWNS! u should shop there


 

Would you pay that price for nirvana???????????
When kc-nirvana are 1 the same company {work together}

No problem with nirvana I have a Jock horor that's better looking that the real jack herer That it self a unstable benchmark so how does a copy stand a chance?

K2 I have also in flower wicked strain? ICE wouldnt pay more than 18 euro
for any nirvana or KC

so my shops are 
uk420 for freshness and speed and stealth
Then gypsy nirvana for price's lose point's due to their payment method


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 30, 2007)

Nirvana and paradise seeds are reliable and fast.I order from both and have seeds from amsterdamn to US in hand in aboyt 2 weeks 18 days was longest..


----------



## Space Cowboy (Dec 7, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Which is best for shipping to canada?


Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online - They are a Canadian seedbank. A+++


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Dec 7, 2007)

straightkillah1 said:


> any feedback on everyonedoesit.com? they have a lot of dif strains id like to try like strawberry cough, and some blueberry. anyone know if they are reliable?


Not sure, sensibleseeds.com has always been reliable for me, ive never had to use anyhitng else, and my fem strawberry cough seeds just got here so ill tell you in a few months


----------



## wutter (Dec 7, 2007)

none of these places take pay pal?


----------



## mark008 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a very good experience with the cannabis seeds shop


----------



## Space Cowboy (Dec 8, 2007)

wutter said:


> none of these places take pay pal?


PAYPAL doesn't allow for payments to "illegal" operations such as seed companies.


----------



## mopsy (Dec 8, 2007)

has any one used hemp depot? 1 month and still waiting!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 8, 2007)

Vote,

I'm in Colorado too! Wow small world huh? Who would you suggest I buy from? I'm set on the following strains.

Nebula
Sandhu
Satori

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

PS there is a local Hydro store with a 15% off sale on December 28th if your are interested.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 8, 2007)

I ordered from #4 and they said they never got my $50 cash.


----------



## siege (Dec 8, 2007)

wutter said:


> none of these places take pay pal?


 worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com takes paypal


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 8, 2007)

#7 seed boutique screwed me right to my face. I for one will never use them again. They dont even return my emails. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 8, 2007)

oh but i did just have luck with sensibleseeds.com not on your list but I had delivery inside the us in under 7 days


----------



## bongspit (Dec 8, 2007)

how about The Skunk House - The top 100 strains from across the globe....


----------



## choppers4life (Dec 8, 2007)

#3 is who i go with , never any bs like some companies


----------



## FaCultGen (Dec 8, 2007)

bongspit said:


> how about The Skunk House - The top 100 strains from across the globe....



lol never heard of anyone ordering from them... 

i went to that site a little bit ago and it doesn't even have a best sellers list yet, doesn't look like they even made a single sale yet.

i think people should go with someplace that is reputable... i've known people who have ordered from kindseeds and gotten it, but not original packaging...

-Cult


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Planetskunk *is 1 I most certianly will never use again!
Haveing made a order on my card. the site runner sir skunk went on to basicly give me the answer we have your cash you aint gettin nout!
When show proof of purchase he banns members from the forum
Thas £24 ukp taken of my card he argues he never took???



So I would watch for PS



As anyone seen what Arjan of greenhouse is selling as cheese??? Skunk x kush! Thas closer to Pot Of Gold than cheese!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 9, 2007)

canna_420 said:


> *Planetskunk *is 1 I most certianly will never use again!
> Haveing made a order on my card. the site runner sir skunk went on to basicly give me the answer we have your cash you aint gettin nout!
> When show proof of purchase he banns members from the forum
> Thas £24 ukp taken of my card he argues he never took???
> ...


Thats just his description of it, i'm sure if he'd have bred them himself there would also be reg seeds, i think he got a uk cheese clone and feminized it. 

Cheese is a unique skunk#1 cutting, they also have trainwreck coming which is from a genuine clone.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Haven't heard of cheese weed but have read about trainwreck before. _



nongreenthumb said:


> Thats just his description of it, i'm sure if he'd have bred them himself there would also be reg seeds, i think he got a uk cheese clone and feminized it.
> 
> Cheese is a unique skunk#1 cutting, they also have trainwreck coming which is from a genuine clone.


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheese seems like it's europes version of G13.


----------



## Muneeee (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey dude, world wide marijuana seeds is not even listed on your collection of seed banks. From what I have read there have been hundreds of satisfied customers in the last few months. Evidently a new company, but I don't know of anyone who has the quality of seeds they have and the prices are great. I haven't heard of one person who has not received their seeds or anyone who has any problem as the owner responds to every e-mail within a matter of hours. In my opinion you can't beat this company. World Wide should rank as #1. Not one complaint from anyone here on Rollitup. How can a company be any better? Just my opinion.


----------



## mopsy (Dec 10, 2007)

does any one have a email address for hemp depot? the one one there web page is a alias and always get a failure of delivery. thanks for the input about different seed banks, guess I'll have to try again, a ninty dollar lose. mopsy


----------



## choppers4life (Dec 10, 2007)

planet skunk has always done me cool, very fast service, shipping is cheap, plus some sites say usd, but when you pay you have to pay extra to exchange in british pounds f-that, planet skunk or dr.chronic does'nt do that.


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 11, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Cheese seems like it's europes version of G13.


 
Looks like it!
I been growing out the Cheese cut for yrs now and all these seeds are just useing the name! as with trainwreck n stuff.
Polenate then you get pheno's from a-z so from seed you will never get a 100% Cheese pheno. As a grower of the cut i have been able to compare the cut to Big buddahs and HGF best of them tbh was HGF.

Arjan as femed the cut that big buddah used to win the cup last yr, not his mum for the UK cheese but the BB Cheese, And with the laws of breeding and phenos n stuff this isnt gonna cut the grade for me he is useing names to sell seed. How would you compare if you aint the real deal, dont think the trade descriptions will cover cannabis strains


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 11, 2007)

FaCultGen said:


> lol never heard of anyone ordering from them...
> 
> i went to that site a little bit ago and it doesn't even have a best sellers list yet, doesn't look like they even made a single sale yet.
> 
> ...


come on give them credit....... the ink was barely dry..... you were the first view.....



on another note, everyone or every store bank whatever has to start somewhere


----------



## Missy My (Dec 12, 2007)

Nirvana was great- no problems with shipment


----------



## Juntistik (Jan 23, 2008)

can someone tell me if they have actually recieved their seeds from #4 within the 5 day rush period?
im debating on wether to order from them, but their "order status" button doesnt work, so that seems like a pretty bad sign right?


----------



## Dutch1976 (Jan 25, 2008)

I used to order from weedfarmer.com all the time,I've tried most of the strains they sell. I used to get my order within 10 days. Their prices have gone up twice since my 1st order but they are still legit. 
I'm wanting to order from Next Generation on a web site called greenlifeseeds.com Anyone got an opinion on this site? I've heard excellent things about a strain called Bonkers. On the web site they claim a six week flowering period.


----------



## DrWatson (Jan 25, 2008)

bcbudonline.com? I've heard a few people say they had problems, but I ordered from em and left out part of the address, called em, they said it was no problem, then they sent me an email confirming the address...the seeds were shipped in 2 days arrived in 12, I was pretty pleased, havent started em yet though.


----------



## Deek (Jan 26, 2008)

Has anyone ordered from or heard of someone who has ordered from:
Cannabis Seeds | Marijuana Seeds | The Attitude Seed Bank Co
Because the price and strains are alright and they have one that I am interested in trying.
Thanks


----------



## rollingafatty (Jan 26, 2008)

anyone ever ordered from nirvana seeds from inside the US...I'm a first time online buyer...


----------



## zoezoezoe (May 5, 2008)

anyone use Cannabis seeds The Attitude Marijuana seeds

???


----------



## bud2befree (May 10, 2008)

beware of highgrade seeds. there a rip off!! beware


----------



## trapper (Jul 22, 2008)

bud2befree said:


> beware of highgrade seeds. there a rip off!! beware


are you sure i know some one ready to order white russian and ak 47 from them.


----------



## trapper (Jul 22, 2008)

doesnt hgs have a forum as well.


----------



## imnobody (Jul 22, 2008)

weird i havent even heard of most of the sites in the list....and the ones i have heard of have got horrible reviews from others. I m thinking of trying one i hope i m not disappointed.


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 27, 2009)

Attitude seed bank is the one I use. Great seeds at good prices. Very usa friendly. Google them. Attitude seed bank.


----------



## taaldow (Jul 27, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> Attitude seed bank is the one I use. Great seeds at good prices. Very usa friendly. Google them. Attitude seed bank.


Nirvana was great- no problems with shipment to USA


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 27, 2009)

Well my 2 all time faves for speed and reliability are Paradise and Nirvana original breeders. I will be giving the new worldwidemarijuana seeds a test some time soon on thier single seed orders and will also be trying BC Bud Depot a try for some Sweetooth and The Black so will report how they do also.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Apr 30, 2010)

i vote for seedboutique.com i use them alot and my second pick would be attitude.


has any one ordered from world of seed?


----------



## ghomes22 (Apr 30, 2010)

I got with #1 Nirvana- defiantly the best prices, they ship, receive your seeds within like 10 days, I have bought over $200 worth of seeds from them, and they shipped it all. Nirvana's prices are WAY better than attitude.... you have $1oo's lol.... you do the math.


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2010)

1) Nirvana - very good


----------



## roosterfish (Jul 4, 2011)

kc not bad took 5males out 40 regular seeds and was good pot too at such a low cost


----------



## jayjay5396 (Nov 20, 2011)

which will ship to the UK? a bit worried that my money will some how go missing


----------



## Reggie Ragdoll (Sep 23, 2013)

Nirvana isnt good, it has bad reputation in scandinavia. weak plants, much hermaphrodites. You have been warned. visit http://www.hamppu.net/forum/index.php and ask about reliability of nirvana seeds. Its link to finnish hemp forum. The one, the oldest, the best, most active, and official board of finnish hemp culture in finland.


----------



## Reggie Ragdoll (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh, I didnt chech how old this post was..


----------



## Lo Budget (Sep 25, 2013)

Reggie Ragdoll said:


> Oh, I didnt chech how old this post was..


! 

Well, welcome to RIU! You're in the right forum, just start a new post.


----------



## mark008 (Jan 31, 2014)

High Supplies is an good shop to buy seeds rom


----------

